# Summer Heat and Fertilizing at Night



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

Summer is in full swing here in NC which means constant 90+ degree days and 10000% humidity. On the subject of fertilizing, I know product directions often say something along the lines of "avoid applying when temps are above XX degrees." I think I have even seen some specify "daytime" temps.

Does this mean not to apply these products at all for the duration of these temps? Or simply not to apply in midday heat when the sun is high and temp is peaking?

Alternatively is spraying at night an option, even if the forecasted temps for the next day are in excess of the products limits?

Or does this all simply vary according to the category of product you're applying?

Asking because I just received my N-Ext bio stimulant pack and also plan to hunt down some PGR. But curios to gain general knowledge on the matter that could apply to others ferts, herbicides, etc.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

The only temp restriction on the GCF products is on the RGS and spraying over 85°F. Reason for this is that some customers have noticed tip burn on their turf after application above that temp. If you're ok with tip burn, then spray away.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Depending on the grass type I know alot of herbcides cannot be applied with temps above 85 degrees. Normally I would wait for for a good week of overcast and spray away. In Louisiana this was a good week for us.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Depending on the grass type I know alot of herbcides cannot be applied with temps above 85 degrees. Normally I would wait for for a good week of overcast and spray away. In Louisiana this was a good week for us.


I thought that was beacuse a lot of herbicides require the weed to be growing, and most don't actively grow over 85F, but I could be wrong.


----------

